# Introduce yourself



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright guys and girls, we have a rod building section!!!!!!:letsdrinkThank You Chris

Lets start out with a little rod building background. 

I have been building rods for about 2 years now. I primarily build inshore rods, but have recenly completed a beautiful bottom rod.(I will post pictures later). I work mainly with St.Croix and G Loomis blanks. 

I have 4 more customer rods to complete then I plan to start experimenting with Tiger Wraps, Marbeling and Inlay work. I am really interested in Abalone and other alike veneers. I think they look beautiful on a rod!!

I also have a TON of tutorials that I have saved over the last two years if anyone is interested in them!!!

Well, thats pretty much my back ground. How about everyone else?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm interested in the tutorials. I'm about to build my first rod. I'm going to use a seeker blank with perfection guides I think I may go with cork but not sure yet. I only have one problem I do not know how to do a diamond wrap which is what i want to start with.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would love to learn how to do this. I know nothing about building rods but, I would love to learn. Does anybody have a good place to start to learn how to?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

My name is Wil. I have built rods for about 5 years now. I don't build so much any more now that I moved to Texas and have a new job. I still build a few for myself when the weather is bad.

Thanks Chris for this section!


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the forum!

My name is Lou and I am a rod building addict.

I built my first rod about 48 years ago out of a WW2 surplus Sherman tank antenna. Mostly i built out of necessity,many of the countries i lived in had few rods available. I still buy the odd off the shelf rod but that is rarer each year. My wife thinks i am nuts as i have about 40 plus rods at any stage in my garage. I love local blanks like St Croix and Lamiglas but also like New Zealand (SU), South African (Blue marlin) and British AFAWblanks.My current 'thing' is using micro guides ( 5 to 3 mm) to reduce harmonics/vibrations on the blank so you cast further and also increase sensitivity. I also like Acid wraps on baitcasters and have made 15 feather inlay rods in the last few months. 

Not an expert just a keen enthusiast.

I build for buddies at a cost plus a six pack rate.Yeah, stupid i know.They come over with a sixpack about when the grips need turning, a task i detest, they often work my home made lathefor that.I wrap by hand in a wooden frame, i added two thread holders recently using magnets to tension the thread. Those micro guides would not work too well in a power wrapper, elseI would probably get one. Most my tools i made myself, from reamers to a latheout ofa Harbor Freight 1/2 inch hammer drill.

If you want to learn i would suggest what i said to a buddy of mine: get hold of Mudhole and buy some of those $4.99 unsanded blanks and their cheap guide packs. They have some tutorials and you can build a frame to wrap on using a cardboard box. Get short ones under 6 ft so you do not get nailed on the shipping.So for about $30 you can get into practicing on a few blanks. When you have tried a few, you will have questions, lots of them,ask asmost rodbuilders i met are only too happy to tell you how they do things. Be careful, its very addictive.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

THANK YOU, CHRIS! :bowdown



I have just recently started rod building. My son (BradK) started me on it. He wanted me to do the fancy stuff on the butt of the rods. Well that has turned into me doing my own rods. I am currently on my first rod. I have gone over to Orange Beach to the Rod Room to purchase my supplies. 



I would recommend going to Mudhole.com and go under rob building 101 and watch some of the videos they have there. It will take you through each step.



I, too have several written tutorials if anyone needs them.



I will post a few pictures in a separate topic.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey thanks alot Chris

Im Brian, I have yet to completely build a rod but have wrapped a few in my spare time and have modified a few as well. I am just a begginer but would love to learn some tricks from the pros.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

My name is Kris just in case you didnt know. I am 43 y/o and I have a rod building addiction and have had one since around 1986. Rod building for me started as a hobby but as most of you know it grows on you very quick. I have done everything from simple wraps to 40 hr multi color weaves. I have been teaching rod building to private individuals for over 10 years. I have built rods for a few of the shops here in town and currently do a bunch of rods you will see on consignment at a few of the shops as well. I tend to stay on the simple side of things lately since I do not have a bunch of extra time on my hands. I admire any rod builder that puts in the time to learn the craft and I dont believe in criticizing or saying someone elses work looks like crap.It is not rocket science thats for sure and I am always eager to help someone out if we can fit it into our schedules.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

my name is ben

i have been building rods for 3 or 4 years now

i taught myself for the most part and i have done some specialty work

i dont really see the point in doing all that work unlessyou are bored or if you want a rod to look pretty

i will *NEVER *judge anyones work because i know that i was once at thet stage myself and i know the amount of time rod building takes!

i mainly build rods for pier fishing [gator glassblanks:bowdown], andinshore rods.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all, Im Ernie andhave beenconsumed with the craft for about 20 yrs. now.It's great to be on our way. Im not the most speedy and explicite typer on here but i willoffer upwhat i can for anyone on the forum wanting to get involved.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Ernie, I thought those rods you were building were painted, not wrapped....I don't think I have found a loose thread on anything you have done. Your advice would be appreciated, your work is always right on. Seriously though, how do you get everything so tight that it "melts" together when you flex coat?

Oh yeah, Im Dan. Wrapping for about 4 rods now. Still learning.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Some tips are to start with a good layout by using an axis tool correctly. Compensate for the taper of the blank when making your marks. I use long shop lights above and a little behind me so u get the axis reflections or "light lines" as they call it on the blank. I use the light lines to center all crossover axises wether its a two axis 4,6,or 8 axis wrap.

When wrapping ,get into a rhythm going up and then down the blank , being consistent with each pass(up then down).I start out with heavy tension to get my first bands laid out ( this is when you center all axises and cris-crosses, then i let up about midway through the wrap with less tension, each few bands im packing and burnishing as i go of course. toward the end i bear down again with the tension to sort of lock everything down to speak. do a final pick and burnish if needed and choose your tie off spots , eliminating any loose areas that you cant pack tight (the very endsat the top and bottom of the wrap).

There are tons of other tips and techniques . I guess you would have to see it in person to pick up on all of it , but these are a few that i hope could help.


----------



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

My name's Ryan and I started wrapping about 3 months ago. I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. BigFishKB (Kris) not too long ago. Shortly afterwards, I found out he wrapped his own fishing rods and was immediately interested. I have spend countless nights at his house these last few months learning the techniques. I have built around 4 rodsso far and am workingon a King rod at the moment. As soon as I get some pictures i'll put them up. Anyone interested in learning to buildrods should contact Kris. He'll be able to point you in theright direction.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words Ryan. We will have to quit being lazy and post some pics. LOL!!!!

Your new King rod is gonna be nice.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is some feather inlay i did on a rod for my buddy this week:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3353934054/

if you scroll a few pics down from there you can see how small the 3mm micro guides are that more folks are asking me to use. 

I try to put a matching color trim band into the EVA fore grip to match the accent color in the guide wraps.Not easy with metalics but you can get close.

Inlays in place of decorative wrapping well you either like it or not.

Hope you can cut and paste your way to that flickr album of mine.


----------

